# Carnivorous Duck In My Yard Yesterday



## Komitet (Feb 14, 2009)

Mangled a squrrel, one less to get rid of I suppose


----------



## Rookie1 (Feb 14, 2009)

I have hawks around my house. Ive seen one get a squirrel in ten years. Odds of seeing it in action have to be slim. But its way cool to see it.


----------



## trimmmed (Feb 14, 2009)

There's been a big Coopers Hawk patrolling my bird feeders this winter. Very effective and quite a skilled flyer.


----------



## slinger (Feb 14, 2009)

Wow there must be several species of ducks. The ducks we have down here have red tails.

I've seen our ducks eat little varmits too


----------



## RCR 3 EVER (Feb 15, 2009)

A pair of Coopers hawks visit our bird feeders regularly and work in conjunction with each other. One will sit in the front yard trees in view of the feeders while the other hides and waits for the birds to go to backyard feeders. Many doves get taken per week. These hawks will even climb into yews to get to the birds. Squirrels are not bothered by these small hawks and continue to eat.

But when a Red tail hawk flies in everything disappears from the yard. I wonder how the prey birds see the raptors, do they appear as a bright color against the background?

Have seen the Redtails take mangy fox squirrels and 1 redtail took a dove yesterday. It plucked the bird 20ft. from the front window under a tree. very cool. They have to eat also!


----------



## grampakev (Feb 15, 2009)

great pics. i drive truck so being on the road i see alot of attack captures, it is fantastic. i have a couple around here all the time eyeballing my chickens, they come close but haven't grabed on yet that i've seen.


----------



## scattergun13 (Feb 15, 2009)

Komitet said:


> Mangled a squrrel, one less to get rid of I suppose



They always have that look of focused determination don't they. If I could master that look I could prolly fly too.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RCR 3 EVER (Feb 16, 2009)

*Hawk vs Squirrel*



scattergun13 said:


> They always have that look of focused determination don't they. If I could master that look I could prolly fly too.:hmm3grin2orange:



One time I sat and watched a Redtail sit above our feeders for hours waiting for that perfect grocery item to wander by. The birds soon got used to it and flew in and the bird just sat there. Soon the hordes of squirrels also moved into view. They did not like the hawk sitting and staring at them so a few bravely tried to scare it off by climbing the branch it sat on. It just flapped it's wings and looked at the squirrels.

I then had to get ready for going to Christmas dinner, 10 minutes after I left my post from which I watched this bird for hours my wife said it dropped down on a mangy hairless squirrel.

The hawk landed in middle of yard and started to eat the thing 90' from rear door before it flew to cover.

The concentration ofd this bird and determination to wait for a specific animal was incredible. It would not move despite attempted attacks by other squirrels. 
It wanted a squirrel for dinner plain and simple!:food:


----------



## rngrchad (Feb 16, 2009)

LOL carnivorus duck! Awesome.


----------



## A. Stanton (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice pics; got to love birds of prey.


----------



## scattergun13 (Feb 16, 2009)

RCR 3 EVER said:


> One time I sat and watched a Redtail sit above our feeders for hours waiting for that perfect grocery item to wander by. The birds soon got used to it and flew in and the bird just sat there. Soon the hordes of squirrels also moved into view. They did not like the hawk sitting and staring at them so a few bravely tried to scare it off by climbing the branch it sat on. It just flapped it's wings and looked at the squirrels.
> 
> I then had to get ready for going to Christmas dinner, 10 minutes after I left my post from which I watched this bird for hours my wife said it dropped down on a mangy hairless squirrel.
> 
> ...


I've watched crows torment them in mid air and wondered why the hawk doesn't take the crow out. Never seen it happen though. Hawks seem to be amazingly disciplined creatures.


----------



## KD57 (Feb 16, 2009)

I have them follow me while plowing fields, the rats run out and it's easy pickings for the hawks. I have also had coyotes do the same thing.


----------



## Raymond (Feb 16, 2009)

Well how cool is that?opcorn:


----------



## Madsaw (Feb 19, 2009)

Had a little sparrow hawk/kestrel follow me around one day I was moving round bales. Watched him miss a mouse only to land and run after it under the baler that was sitting on the edge of the field. A few yrs back we had a pair of them nest in the haymow floor. There was a hole to the outside and they made a nest between the floor and ceiling. 2 floor joists over a pair of stralings raised their young to that summer. How they got along is beyond me. 
Last night I saw why there is no more sparrows in our hay mow too. Seen a cute little screech owl in there.
Just so nice to see such things
Bob


----------



## Frank Boyer (Feb 19, 2009)

Very nice pictures. I have a Red Tailed hawk that perches on the garden gate. There are a lot of little varmits that work the garden. Hawks are awesome to watch in flight, particularly when they attack.


----------



## LANNY (Mar 13, 2009)

A pair of hawks live behind my work, right in knoxville, city all the way. Every so often they eat rabbit on the roof of one of our cars...COOL...Lanny


----------

